# Help sous titres sur films sur ipad3



## pinpin2403 (14 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir a tous,

Je viens d acheter un nouvel iPad 
Pour remplacer l'on iPad 1 que j avais bien mal traité
L écran est superbe et je suis un gros consommateur de film sur cette tablette
aussi je m empresse de louer un film HD histoire de voir ce que ça donne sur l écran retina

Et la ... Horreur
Lorsque j active les sous titres ceux ci s affichent dans une large bande sombre sur le bas de l image (on voit le film en dessous par transparence mais plus sombre bien sur ...)

Est ce un bug de mon iPad ?
Est ce que tt le monde à ça ?

Et surtout est ce qu on peut se débarrasser de cette m.... Svp ?

Par avance merci pour vos réponses !

Exemple 

Http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/343325243843413.jpg


----------

